# Stemming-Algorithmus gesucht (z.B. Porter)



## SpammerSlammer (2. Jun 2008)

Weiß jemand, woher ich die deutsche Version des Porter-Stemming-Algorithmus als Implementation für Java bekommen kann? Der Algorithmus führt Wörter durch Suffixreduktion auf ihren Wortstamm zurück. Wenn jemand Kenntnis hat, woher ich einen anderen Stemmer für deutsche Sprache kriegen kann, bitte auch melden. Wäre super, wenn jemand eine Idee hätte. Für PHP oder manch eine andere Sprache habe ich schon Implementationen per Google gefunden, nur eben nicht für Java...


----------



## clemson (2. Jun 2008)

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob dir der Link weiterhilft, allerdings habe ich in der englischsprachigen Wikipedia einen Link gefunden, mit der Beschreibung "_free stemming algorithms for many languages, includes source code, including stemmers for five romance languages_"

http://snowball.tartarus.org/


----------



## fmjaeschke (2. Jun 2008)

> Weiß jemand, woher ich die deutsche Version des Porter-Stemming-Algorithmus als Implementation für Java bekommen kann?



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, enthielt Lucene immer eine deutsche Porter Stemming Implemetierung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
fmjaeschke


----------

